# Feedern mit Methode



## Andal (21. August 2019)

Es fehlt die Option "sowohl als auch".

Den MF gerne in kleineren Weihern.
Den klassischen Feeder lieber in smarten Flüsschen.
Soloköder im großen Strom.


----------



## Semmelmehl (21. August 2019)

mit Method noch nie was gefangen ...


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. August 2019)

Mit Method meine erste 55er Brasse gefangen  genial


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. August 2019)

Vom vollen Setzkescher an Karpfen im Baggerloch, bis hin zu Brassen in Massen im Fluss, dat Ding mit dem Method Feeder haut hin.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. August 2019)

Mit Method weder einen Biss gehabt noch was gefangen. Vermutlich bin ich zu doof oder unsere Karpfen sind zu schlau. Mit ordinäre Festbleimontage kein Thema, durch die Erfolglosigkeit habe ich aber auch schon länger nicht mehr mit MF gefischt


----------



## Andal (21. August 2019)

Der MF ist aber auch ein typischer Vereinsweiher- und Satzerköder.


----------



## Floma (21. August 2019)

Ich bin dieses Jahr vollends dem MF verfallen. Durch kleine Änderungen während dem Angeln an Köder oder Pelletzugabe und wenn gar nichts läuft auch durch Liquids oder Powder, kann man sich wunderbar den Fischen nähern oder auf die Wassertemperatur reagieren. Beim Austausch mit anderen MFlern ist das mindestens genauso interessant, wie Erzählungen von Drills und Fängen.

Das wirkt zunächst wie eine relativ teure Angelegenheit. Allerdings verbraucht man kaum Material. Mir reichen 1kg Method Mix und 500g Pellets für 5 Angelabende. Liquids Hanf und Powder bekommt man kaum weg. Gelegentlich kaufe ich mir mal ein neues Döschen Pellets oder Boilies/Dumbells, wenn da mal an einem Abend aber 5 Stück verbraucht werden, ist das schon viel.

Im Sommer ist der Schnurclip oder besser Haushaltsgummi (o.ä.) super wichtig. Mit kleinen Pellets hält man die Fische am Platz und bringt sie in "Stimmung". Wenn man nun ohne Begrenzer wirft, profitiert man davon Null (außer man ist mega-exakt-Werfen-Champion). In den kälteren Monaten scheint mir das nicht so wichtig, da bleibt es beim Futter ohne Sättigungswert und großen Intervallen. 

Zum Artikel: Die Angel muss nicht unbedingt in 90 Grad zum Köderplatz stehen. Es reichen auch 45 Grad. Für die Bisserkennung bringt man besser die Schnur gut unter Wasser und spannt gegen die Spitze (behutsam! der Korb soll ja nicht bewegt werden). Eine einigermaßen sichere Aufstellung ist auch wichtig, größere Barben/Karpfen ziehen die Angel sonst direkt ins Wasser, da bleibt oft nicht viel Zeit zum reagieren.
Wenn Im Wasser größere Karpfen etc. sind, wäre mir 2,70 oder 3m zu kurz (bei den Ruten, die ich mir leisten wöllte). Eine Montage mit bspw. 22er Vorfach und 14er Haken o.ä. braucht irgendwelche Reserven um Fluchten und Schläge aufzunehmen. In ufernähe ist das dann nunmal die Rute. Andernfalls bleibt nur die lockere Bremse und damit marschiert dir der Karpfen ins nächstbeste Hindernis.


----------



## Tricast (21. August 2019)

Dank Connector können wir schnell den Korb austauschen

Das finde ich ja toll, möchte ich auch haben. Welche Connectoren sind das? Oder brauche ich extra Feeder dafür?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## hester (22. August 2019)

Moin,
zum Beispiel von Preston das ICS-System. Gibts aber bestimmt auch von anderen Herstellern. Leider lassen die sich das auch
fürstlich bezahlen.Von Drennan gibts die Connectoren die mit Schlaufe verbunden werden, die kann man dann einfach durchziehen und die Körbe wechseln. Also Schlaufe Hauptschnur, durchziehen und Vorfach an der anderen Seite einhängen.
Gruß Hester


----------



## Tricast (22. August 2019)

@hester : Danke für die Erklärung. Da ich sehr selten mit dem Methodfeeder angel kannte ich die Drennan-Connectoren noch garnicht. Aber die Idee ist wirklich nice. Muß bei der nächsten Stippermesse mal genauer schauen was es sonst noch alles auf dem Gebiet gibt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. August 2019)

@Tricast 
Hallo, das ICS-System von Preston solltest du dir aber auch mal anschauen. Auf einen 'LONG ELASTICATED STEM KIT' kann man normale Körbe, Method Körbe, Madenkörbe und andere inline Korbarten wechseln oder verschiedene Gewichtsklasse einfach tauschen. Hauptschnur sitzt fest am Stem Kit, Hakenseite hat ein Gummiband mit einem Schnellverschluß, man kann aber auch ohne Gummiband nur als feste Montage angeln.


----------



## Tricast (22. August 2019)

@Hecht100+ : Werde mir das gesamte Spektrum an Method-Feeder ansehen, habe ja Zeit genug und kann schon am Samstag anfangen. Ich lege aber persönlich großen Wert auf Durchlaufmontagen damit der Fisch bei Schnurbruch nicht das Blei mit rumschleppen muß. Jedenfalls sind alle relevanten Firmen vertreten. Browning, Matrix, Drennan, Preston, FTM-Tubertini, Colmic, Zammataro, M. Schlögl, Guru, Spro. Am 2. März bin ich schlauer. 

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. August 2019)

@Tricast 
Was für eine Schnurstärke würdest du denn für leichtes Feeder mit 20-30 gr. Körben empfehlen. Hatte so an 0,25 mm gedacht, bin mir aber nicht so sicher. Vom Gefühl her mein ich, das viele Angler heutzutage dünner und feiner Angeln als es für die Fische manchmal gut ist.


----------



## Andal (22. August 2019)

An einem durchschnittlichen Vereinsweiher geht dir an einer guten 18er kein Gaul durch. Das würde locker reichen. Aber wenn man bei 30 gr. Körben zu diesem Bleigewicht noch den Feederkorb selber und das Futter rechnet, kommt man schnell auf ein Wurfgewicht, das eine 25er durchaus rechtfertigt. Sicher kann man auch eine Schlagschnur benützen, aber dann hat man wieder das G'schiss mit den Knoten, den kleinen Ringen u.s.w..


----------



## Tricast (22. August 2019)

@Hecht100+ : Ich habe auf meiner Feederrute eine 0,22 Feedermono. Die Schnurstärke richtet sich ja auch nach der Wurfkraft und dem Wurfgewicht. Da ich keine Gewaltwürfe veranstalten muß reicht mir die 0,22.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## feederbrassen (27. August 2019)

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole  
Keiner aber auch wirklich kein Angler konnte mir beim direkten Vergleich, selbes Gewässer, mit dem Method zum normalen Futterkorb da legen das der Methodfeeder größere oder gar mehr fängt als die ,, Alte" Methode. 
Deshalb versuch ich den Chi chi erst garnicht, wie so vieles beim Angeln. 
Ich muss der Industrie ja nicht immer meine Kohle in den Rächen werfen aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## feederbrassen (27. August 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Tricast
> Was für eine Schnurstärke würdest du denn für leichtes Feeder mit 20-30 gr. Körben empfehlen. Hatte so an 0,25 mm gedacht, bin mir aber nicht so sicher. Vom Gefühl her mein ich, das viele Angler heutzutage dünner und feiner Angeln als es für die Fische manchmal gut ist.


Ne gute 0,20er Mono ist ein guter Allrounder.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. August 2019)

Noch nie gemacht, aber ich gewöhne mich an den Gedanken, mal neues ausprobieren ...


----------



## Made90 (5. März 2020)

Bis welche Gewässertiefe würder ihr den Method Feeder einem normalen Feedercage vorziehen ? Ich stell mir vor dass der Method bei 6+m tiefem Wasser nicht mehr so funktioniert wie er soll. Will heißen dass das Futter schon aus dem Korb fällt durch die lange Absinkphase und dann die Präsentation hinfällig ist ?


----------



## geomas (6. März 2020)

^ bislang habe ich Method-Feederkörbe nur in eher flachen Gewässerbereichen genutzt.

Das Video hier






könnte interessant in dem Zusammenhang sein.


Für 6m+ könnten eventuell kleine PVA-Säcke besser funktionieren? Nur so als Diskussionsgrundlage.


----------



## Made90 (6. März 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> ^ bislang habe ich Method-Feederkörbe nur in eher flachen Gewässerbereichen genutzt.
> 
> Das Video hier
> 
> ...




Ja mit PVA Säcken wäre auch eine Alternative, aber mit dem traditionellen Feedern hab ich bislang die beste Erfahrungen gemacht dei ich meistens an meinem Gewässer in +- 10m tiefe angle. Finde die Method angelei sehr intressant jedoch glaub ich nicht dass es in tiefen Gewässern machbar ist, ich hab jedenfalls das Gefühl dass es unten nicht ankommt wie es sein sollte


----------



## Tobias85 (6. März 2020)

Sonst vielleicht nen Pellet Feeder statt eines Method Feeder? Der sollte die Pellets besser schützen. Und bei der Tiefe natürlich keine zu leichten Körbe verwenden, damit das ganze schnell zum Grund kommt.


----------



## hester (6. März 2020)

Method Feeder mit hochgezogenem Rand sind dafür designt worden, z.B. Matrix Alloy open Feeder. Ähnliches gibts auch von anderen Herstellern, muß man mal rumschauen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. März 2020)

hester schrieb:


> Method Feeder mit hochgezogenem Rand sind dafür designt worden, z.B. Matrix Alloy open Feeder. Ähnliches gibts auch von anderen Herstellern, muß man mal rumschauen.


Und man muss natürlich auch auf die Zusammenstellung des Futters/Pellets achten....schön klebrig, aber nicht zuu pappig, etwas steinig käme gelegen


----------



## Made90 (6. März 2020)

Einen Pelletfeeder wollte ich mir mal zulegen, hab da mehr Vertrauen dass er am Grund ankommt wie er soll


----------



## Made90 (6. März 2020)

Welche Gewichte angelt ihr den falls ihr in so etwa 10-15m tiefe angelt ?


----------



## Andal (6. März 2020)

Bei großen Tiefen vertraue ich eher auf etwas langsamer lösliche Zutaten, die das Futter bindiger machen. Z.B. PV-1. Damit bringt man den MF komplett auf den Grund und das Futter fängt etwas später an zu arbeiten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. März 2020)

bubfesch schrieb:


> Welche Gewichte angelt ihr den falls ihr in so etwa 10-15m tiefe angelt ?



Nicht unter 60 Gramm und dann zwingend ein Hybrid oder Pellet Feeder samt bindigem Futter verwenden.


----------



## Made90 (10. März 2020)

Hey, dann verwende ich weiterhin meinen Cagefeeder, hab immer Gewichte um die 40gr benutzt und fange meine Fische, ob es mit 60 oder mehr Gramm besser geht weiss ich nicht da ich nur leichte Feederruten besitze mit maximalem Wurfgewicht von 80gr.  Ich bleibe einfach im Glauben dass der Korb noch mit 40gr gut gefüllt auf dem Grund unten ankommt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. März 2020)

bubfesch schrieb:


> Hey, dann verwende ich weiterhin meinen Cagefeeder, hab immer Gewichte um die 40gr benutzt und fange meine Fische, ob es mit 60 oder mehr Gramm besser geht weiss ich nicht da ich nur leichte Feederruten besitze mit maximalem Wurfgewicht von 80gr.  Ich bleibe einfach im Glauben dass der Korb noch mit 40gr gut gefüllt auf dem Grund unten ankommt



Dein Gefühl lügt nicht und sobald deine Ergebnisse passen, war die Taktik doch richtig gewählt. Ich setze auf Distanzen bis 60 Meter und Wassertiefe bis 9 Meter auch einen Cage-Feeder von 40 Gramm, bisweilen auch 50 Gramm ein, überhaupt kein Problem (bei Feederruten bis 80 Gramm WG). Das Futter muss halt stimmen, dann ist der Transport bis zum Gewässergrund gewährleistet.

Welche Fischarten zauberst du über den Kescher?!


----------



## Made90 (10. März 2020)

Ob alles so unten ankommt wie es gedacht ist oder sich schon unterwegs aus dem Korb löst und runterrieselt kann ich dir nicht sagen, hoffen tue ich auf das erste  

Ich angle anfangs nie gezielt, 2-3 Maden an den Haken bis ich eine gewisse Frequenz habe, dann wechsle ich den Köder auf Mais oder Miniboilies um gezielter größere Fische zu fangen. Beissen tut eigentlich alles, Brassen, Rotaugen, Schleien und manchmal auch ein Karpfen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. März 2020)

bubfesch schrieb:


> Ob alles so unten ankommt wie es gedacht ist oder sich schon unterwegs aus dem Korb löst und runterrieselt kann ich dir nicht sagen, hoffen tue ich auf das erste
> 
> Ich angle anfangs nie gezielt, 2-3 Maden an den Haken bis ich eine gewisse Frequenz habe, dann wechsle ich den Köder auf Mais oder Miniboilies um gezielter größere Fische zu fangen. Beissen tut eigentlich alles, Brassen, Rotaugen, Schleien und manchmal auch ein Karpfen



Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle überhaupt nichts ändern, du hast dein Gewässer gut im Griff.


----------

